# Did you say treat?



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Binky being very attentive when dried liver is on the cards..


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

So cute!!!!! :love-eyes:


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Just love Binky, she's soo cute! Going to try liver treats for mr tiddle pants-jasper! How long do you cook it for? never prepped liver before x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

JasperBlack said:


> Just love Binky, she's soo cute! Going to try liver treats for mr tiddle pants-jasper! How long do you cook it for? never prepped liver before x
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tiddle pants!! Made me laugh  one thing we have noticed in the last few days is that Binky is peeing slightly less frequently..hooray!! 

Anyway back to the liver, I have to admit I am a lazy tart and got mine ready made from here....

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pro-Reward-Liver-Ultimate-Treats/dp/B000RXVJGO


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Lol, thanks duck dog! Good old amazon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Dried liver is the best treat. Confess I buy dried venison liver but I believe you can dry your own(!) by slicing liver and drying it in the oven at low temperature. Will try this I promise but for now go for dried venison liver treats. ( When I get my Aga (wow be suitably impressed I know I am!)


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I have a Sandyford cooker, exactly like an Aga. Same shape etc, but does central heating too and you don't need to leave it on, you use it like a normal oven. Can highly recommend them...ohnyes, they are cheaper too. I love my cooker.


----------



## CurlieKatie (Sep 12, 2012)

Awww Binky is soooo cute! Thanks for the link to the treats  hehe


----------

